# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  أدخـــــــــــل وادعـــــــــــو لـــوالديك ,,

## جمـــرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين


...
*

----------


## ود الخلا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*اللهم اغفر لوالديّ وألبسهما ثوب العافية دوماً...وارزقهم وأسعدهم في الدارين يا رب يا كريم...
اللهم اجعلني باراً بوالديّ...
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*اللهم ياذاالجلال والاكرام اللهم ارحم والدي ووالدتي كما ربياني صغيرا اللهم عافهم واعفو عنهم اللهم اطل لي في عمرهم اللهم اجعلني بارا بهما
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مشاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين


...



دعاء في السلك يا جمره نسال الله ان يتقبله وان يمتع والدينا
ووالديكم ثوب الصحه والعافيه للاحياء منهم والرحمه والمغفره
للاموات منهم امين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## mohd khair

*اللهم امين
اللهم امين
اللهم امين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

* اللهم اجعل حياتهم في الدنيا نعيما ورخاء
واجعل اخرتهما جنة وصفاء وهناء
*

----------


## moamen

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 


*

----------


## Star Plus

*اللهم يسر لهما أمورهما ببركة هذا اليوم 
اللهم أعنهما على شكرك وذكرك يارب العالمين
اللهم اسعدهم بتقواك
اللهم أجعل قلوبهما عامرة بشكرك وذكرك
اللهم عافهم من كل علة و اعفوا عنهما يارب العالمين
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*السبت 26 صفر 1430اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
*

----------


## مكي

*اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 


*

----------


## ود الامير

*اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## tito_santana

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## ود عقيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## abu omar

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*اللهم أغفر لوالدي وأرحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا .
اللهم أجعلني بارا بوالدي .. آمــــــــــين .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اللهم ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا....وادخلهما جنت الفرردوس.....برحمتك يارحم الرحمين........آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*اللهم أغفر لوالدي وأرحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا .
اللهم أجعلني بارا بوالدي .. آمــــــــــين 
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*اللهم أغفر لوالدي وأرحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا .
اللهم أجعلني بارا بوالدي .. آمــــــــــين 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## غندور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 
اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب , اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها .. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته , ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , اللهم ولا 

تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 

اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 

اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 

اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك 

اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 

اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 

اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل, وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 

اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 

اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 

اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 

اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 

اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى , اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 

اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا 

بارين طائعين لهما 

اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*
اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اللهم اغفر لوالدى اللهم ان كانوا محسنين فذد فى احسانهم وان كانوا مسئين فتجاوذ عن سيئاتهم  اللهم ادخلهم جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء  وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا                          
                                                                                                  امين يارب
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما ,
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى ,
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما

اللهم آمين 
*

----------


## ابوراما

*اللهم ارحم الوالد واجعل الجنة مثواه وطول فى عمر الوالده واعطيها الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moamen
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين



اللهم اغفر لهم واسكنهم فسيح جناتك مع الشهداء والصديقين وحسن الئك رفيقا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم ارحم والدى كما 
ربيانى صغيرا
*

----------


## بلسم شافى

*اللهم اتنا من لدنك رحمه وهيئ من امرنا رشدا                                           ولا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين ونجنا برحمتك من القوم الكافرين                            اللهم نسالك رضاءك ورضاء الوالدين واعفووغفر لوالدين انك تحب العفو ياكريم.
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام  يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
 أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك  ورحمتك ورزقك 

 اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى  يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
 واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا  تضرهما الذنوب ,
 اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة  حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
 برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

 اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا  غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
 ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك  رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
 اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند  أحد غيرك 
 اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما  يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
 اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك  معمورة 
 اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
 اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك  وإحسانك 
 اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا ,  ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
 اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما  يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
 وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين  ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
 اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك ,  الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
 اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند  كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
 اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى  من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
 و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به  عنهما 
 اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب  دعوتهما 
 اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما  إلى أرذل العمر 
 اللهم واختم بالحسنات  اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
 اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى  يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
 اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما  في كبرهما 
 اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا  تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
 اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما  يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
 بارين طائعين لهما 
 اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك  من عقوقهما 
 اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك  من عقوقهما 
 اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك  من عقوقهما 

 اللهم آمين 
 اللهم آمين 
 اللهم آمين

*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم ياذو الجلال والاكرام اكرم علي والدي  بالنعمه والصحه والعافيه 
وارحمهما في الدارين وحفهما بجناحي رحتمك وعطفك ياكريم ياجواد
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*اللهم أغفر لوالدي وأرحمهما كما ربياضي صغيراً 
اللهم أسألك أن تغفر لهما ذنوبهما وتدخلهما الجنة 
اللهم إنهم فقراء إلى مغفرتك وأنت غنيٌ عن عذابهما فأغفر لهما 
اللهم إني أسألك أن تدخلهما العلى من الجنة 
اللهم شفع فيهما نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

----------


## acba77

* اللهم اجعل حياتهم في الدنيا نعيما ورخاء
واجعل اخرتهما جنة وصفاء وهناء
*

----------


## كارلوس

*اللهم ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا
*

----------


## mzmoz

*اللهم اغفر لوالديّ ، وارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً ..

اللهم اغفر لوالدي وارحمه رحمة واسعة ، واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النيران .
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا  قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك  ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى  يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا  تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة  حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا  غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته ,
ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك  رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , 
اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند  أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما  يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك  معمورة 
اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك  وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا ,  ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما  يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل,
وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين  ما يقربهما إليها من قول أوعمل 
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك ,  الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك , المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند  كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما 
اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى  من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما , 
و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به  عنهما 
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب  دعوتهما 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما  إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات  اعمالهما..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى  يرضيا عنا فترضى ,
اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما  في كبرهما 
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا  تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى , 
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما  يبغي لهما علينا, اللهم اجعلنا
بارين طائعين لهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك  من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك  من عقوقهما 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك  من عقوقهما 

اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم يا ذو الجلال والاكرام يا مجيب الدعوات اغفر لوالدى وارحمهما واسكنهما فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء 
اللهم يا الله وسع مرقدهما وآنسهما بملائكة الرحمة 
اللهم يا الله اجعل الجنة مثواهما

*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*اللهم ألبسهماالعافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة

حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب , اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما
إياها . برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله عليه افضل الصلوات والتسليم 
اللهم أغفر لوالدينا وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا ، اللهم تجاوز عن سيآتهم وزد في إحسانهم وأجعل قبرهم روضة من رياض الجنة .
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,
أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , 
واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب ,
اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما إياها ..
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------

